

Salman Khan on his religion - delinquentme
http://www.khanacademy.org/about/faq#where-from

======
delinquentme
If you believe in trying to make the best of the finite number of years we
have on this planet (while not making it any worse for anyone else), think
that pride and self-righteousness are the cause of most conflict and
negativity, and are humbled by the vastness and mystery of the Universe, then
I'm the same religion as you.

